# Reluctant New Tiel



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a new tiel yesterday and he wasn't planned at all. My other tiel hit it off with him at the breeders who clips her wings, worms, mites etc. She went straight over to him and started serenading him. It was the most adorable thing I've ever seen. He was very confused though, since she doesn't make normal bird noises at all, but when another male came over he started singing back to claim her. How could I say no?!

Any who, enough cuteness. He isn't hand-tamed or raised and is about 6 months of age. I'm just leaving him to do his own thing at the moment so he can get used to what is going on. My only concern is that he hasn't moved off the perch I placed him on yesterday. I placed food and water within reach and he has a good appetite. He has discovered toys and it playing with them. He is preening, moving, chatting to my other tiel and checking things out...on that single perch lol.

I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and how long it took before they started exploring. If you have any tips on helping them settle in better that would be great too. 

Thanks


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey took about a day and a half before he ate more than a few bites, played with toys, or moved very much. He mostly sat on one perch that was by his food and water. Then over the next day after that, he moved around more, but not a lot. It took a few days before he seemed comfortable with his new home. He was 2 months old at the time.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What a sweet story! 
When I first got Emma, she constantly sat on the perch on her food dish.


----------

